# Roll back custom kernel (and the whole world) to GENERIC - for freebsd-update.



## cajwine (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all.

Background:
- have Freebsd 9.0 (root on ZFS, 2xHDD mirrored)
- in the past I needed ALTQ support, so used an recompiled word and custom kernel
- It is an remote headless system (but on the phone i have friend fingers - if it absolutely needed)

Now, I don't need ALTQ in the kernel anymore, so looking for a way how to:

- rollback (or upgrade - don't know what is the correct term for this) my system to default generic state (so generic kernel and default word), because I want to use the "freebsd-update" command. Now, when I run "freebsd-update IDS", it warns me about all files (of course, they are compiled).

Simply, want: default kernel + default word what will be possible in the future nicely upgrading with freebsd-update without any hasless...

Can please someone point me to some "how to", how to do this "upgrade/rollback" from my current kernel+word into the current *generic-9.0-p4* kernel+word?


```
# uname -ris
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p4 ALTQ
```


----------



## cajwine (Sep 25, 2012)

oh.. ;( s/word/world/g


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

Build and install the GENERIC kernel.


----------



## cajwine (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking about the:


```
freebsd-update -r 9.0-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
nextboot -k GENERIC
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install #second
portmaster -a
freebsd-update install #third
```

The question is: it is correct?
Will get the lastest generic binary distro 9.0-p4 (so 9.0 with the latest bugfixes) in this way?


----------



## cajwine (Sep 25, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Build and install the GENERIC kernel.



and how the get rid of the all warnings from "freebsd-update IDS" like:


```
/usr/bin/false has SHA256 hash df1de9e4b1b8d1b1ebc7a7a0c9469dc457aeb33c9862bf6cb4da49f5f23136ad, but should have SHA256 hash b17c688b9e6d23b295b2cae2483dd8893ca03c5bdf1153b36748e9e92074e032.
```

Don't need do "*somewhat*" full binary reinstall?

Thank you.


----------

